# DynDNS-Konzept



## hahni (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir möchte gerne Geräte mit einer dynamischen IP über eine fixe Domain erreichen könen. Also genau die Funktionalität, die DynDNS bietet.

Allerdings möchte er die Sache selbst auf seinem eigenen Server betreiben. Dazu habe ich unsere anderem folgende Anleitung gefunden:
Creating Bind DNS-Entries with regular dyndns-clients in routers

Lässt sich das auch mit einem bestehenden ISPConfig 2- oder ISPConfig 3-Server betreiben, auf dem in der Regel schon BIND läuft?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2012)

Das ghet generell auch, ich würde es aber anders mit ISPConig lösen.

Du kannst Zonen in ispconfig ja einfach per remote API aktualisieren. Da der dyndns client laut dem Tutorial ja alle Daten einfach als GET string übergibt, kannst Du es einfach in einem php script an ispconfig übergeben. Beispielscripte fürs remote api und die doku findest Du im ispconfig tar.gz.


----------



## hahni (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Till,

vielen lieben Dank für deine prompte Rückmeldung. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht die Lösung von mir mit einem korrekt konfiguriertem ISPConfig 2-System in jedem Fall?

Deine Lösung wäre quasi eine Behelfsmöglichkeit, die du bevorzugen würdest. Du hast halt den Vorteil, dass du ISPConfig wie deine Westentasche kennst. Da müsste ich mich erst in die entsprechenden Quelltexte einarbeiten.

Vielleicht schickst du mir bitte mal eine Mail mit einem Preisvorschlag, wenn du mich dabei unterstützt?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2012)

> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht die Lösung von mir mit einem korrekt konfiguriertem ISPConfig 2-System in jedem Fall?


Solange Du das ISPConfig DNS Modul nicht verwendest, dann ja. Wenn DU DNS in ISPConfig verwendest, dann nein.

Meine Lösung bezog sich übrigens auf ISPConfig 3.


----------



## hahni (9. Mai 2012)

Du weißt ja, dass ich absoluter ISPConfig 2-Fan bin ! Auf dem besagten Server läuft eben ISPConfig 2 und das BIND-Modul wird nicht verwendet. Aber soweit ich weiß, läuft BIND (wird in der Dienstanzeige als aktiv angezeigt).

Es wäre natürlich auch möglich, für den Zweck ein ISPConfig 3-System abzustellen. Die Frage ist halt dann, ob der Workaround auch funktionieren würde oder ob ich dann deinen Lösungsansatz verwenden muss. Die Option, mir dabei zu helfen, gäbe s immer noch !


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du ispconfig 2 dns modul nicht nutzt, dann kannst Du den ansatz aus dem Tutorial verwenden.


----------

